# Marmie



## SilverMoon (Aug 10, 2010)

He, an orange tabby
with a bloody nose;
drinks up my watery eyes
meowing, meowing
me, me, me….see!

It was not a care trap
as I heard the story goes.
Mrs. Wagstaff never
brought them to the ASPCA.
What she did, I dare not say.

Marmie now loves 
to paw pat my cheek.
It took him some learning
that life not need be so bleak.

He curls up near my neck at night
and does not dream of mice, I’m sure.
Probably worries about their plight,
how they're trapped, by people, so unsure.

He’s in the hospital tonight,
sick from disease.

So send him all your loving,
if you will, _please?_ 
　
_This is a simple writing, very emotional. It comes more from my heart than orderly thought. But crit as you may. Any poem dedicated to Marmie should be the best. _

_Thank you, Laurie_


----------



## Gumby (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahhh Laurie! How heartbreaking! I do hope Marmie will be okay, they definitely own you, don't they?


----------



## caelum (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope your cat gets better, Laurie.   Really enjoyed the read.


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweet and innocent. What a lovely plea for Marmie! Hope he gets well soon!



> It took him some learning
> that not all humans hold a key.



I know exactly what you mean with these lines. My dog was absolutely the same when she was sick.


----------



## Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Laurie,

Second stanza, change "think" to "say". Such a sweet plea could do with some more rhyming.

Third stanza, "key" IMO doesn't fit the human-cat relation very well. I say revise.

Fourth stanza should end with something a bit more rhymie as well. Maybe if you change to cat years, "49" flows a bit better...

Wishing both you and Marmie all the best,
Martin


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 11, 2010)

Cindy - You've shared that you've just gotten a new horse and am sure you both have already struck a bond. Animals are soul gifts, as I see it. When he was a baby to see him with bloody nose from trying to get out of that cage infuriated me and broke my heart. My other cat, Sage, really raised him for a few months. Marmie was afraid of me as he should have been of people. Then one morning as I was waking Sage was nudging him towards me as if to say "She's OK". That had to be the sweetest thing. Then Marmie was just fine with me. Thank you, Cindy.

Caelum - Thank you for your well wishing. When I lost my first cat to Leukemia the hospital called me at work and told me the kind thing to do would be to put him down. I had to leave the office (not even minding if I got fired). The next day my mail box was filled with sympathy cards. I guess that's what I'm doing here. Asking for support. And I'm getting it. Thank you so much.

Nick - I'm glad you found the poem to be sweet and innocent because that's what my Marmie is all about. The most sweet natured cat. Very different from Sage who thinks she's the Queen. (I think she's part Siamese.) I hope your dog is doing fine now. You get such a helpless feeling when they're ill. 
Thank you, Nick.

Martin - You made some excellent suggestions which I've already taken care of. I wrote this last night right after dropping him off. I just wrote kind of blindly which I never do. Never have spat up on paper until last night. Entirely visceral, causing me some relief, catharsis. Martin, thank you so much for wishing us well.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 11, 2010)

Laurie, love, you know my computer is down and I have to give Matt this one to go to work, so I have to be briefer than I'd like. I am so very sorry poor Marmie has taken a turn for the worse, I know you must be a wreck, I know I was when Nico got hurt. My heart goes out to you both as does my prayers. This is a lovely piece, and your impassioned plea moved me greatly. Hopefully all will be well very soon. Love ya, doll, hopefully I'll be back in business tomorrow and you'll have good news for us all.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you, Lisa, Yes. I knew what you went through with Nico and know you understand. Want to visit him today, of course, but he'll be under a good part of the day. Then the pain killers so he won't even know me. Hope you'll be back in business tomorrow. Love your way...


----------



## SoNickSays... (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, my dog(s) didn't recover, but I'm sure Marmie will be fine (what my dog had was persistent, and the other was a freak, spontaneous accident that was immediately severe). She'll recover! Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Crowley (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this silvermoon, cat's are marvelously resilient animals so I'm sure marmie will be ok. I too am the owner of a ginger tabby or at least most of one as he was hit by a car a few years ago and lost a leg so I've been in that boat but he was just the same cat afterwards so don't despair. However, at least this marvellous poem can alleviate the situation. A very catty poem in the clearest and most touching way, sorry i couldn't think of a better adjective, it's speaks to all we know and love about the feline community, especially heart tugging for those of us owned by a cat.
only pointer was:
that life not be so bleak

perhaps consider 

life will not be so bleak

as it makes more sense but keeps the syllable count.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 11, 2010)

Nick - I am so sorry to hear about your dogs. I have a very close friend who had to put his dog down. He could not get over the loss for two years. When he speaks about Luke I can hear the pain still in his voice.

Crowley - A "ginger" tabby sounds extraordinary to me. Have never heard of a ginger tabby. Must be beautiful. So sorry about the car accident. One of my cats, who's now in cat heaven, had two crippled back legs. Somehow, I think, you just love them even more when you know they have suffered. I'm taking your advice about the syllable count. Thank you.

Already I do have good news. He was operated on today and his Stomatitis (severe mouth disease, more severe in animals than in humans) is not systemic of any other parts of his body and has not spread. These two possibilities are what we were concerned about. Also, I lost my second cat to jaw cancer so have been very touchy. He's now on pain managment. He practically has no teeth now but was told he could ingest soft foods. During his down time they hope he'll be able to eat. For now, he's on intravenous. Tomorrow, I should be able to visit him. 

I want to thank you so much for all your support and for sharing your stories. You've all been of great comfort to me. Laurie


----------

